
AirBnB Clone – any stack - wirddin
Hey,
Have you guys worked on something like AirBnB? With Listing, Booking, User management etc? Not exactly AirBnB clones, but can be something similar as well.<p>I&#x27;m looking for some open source projects from where I can see how things work.<p>Stack isn&#x27;t a problem.<p>Thanks :)
======
kape
Sharetribe ([https://www.sharetribe.com/](https://www.sharetribe.com/)) allows
you to create your own marketplace (also supports rentals). Anyway their
product is open-sourced
[https://github.com/sharetribe/sharetribe](https://github.com/sharetribe/sharetribe).
Haven't worked on it though.

